# Self-Anointing



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,
I was wondering about Self-Anointing. 

I got Shelby in December, but she was born in October, of last year. I've read about Self-Anointing, I knew what it was and I was ready for her to do it. 

But I've had her for almost 7 months now, and she hasn't Self-Anointed yet. I think maybe it's because she might've already done it when I didn't have her in my custody, but I don't know. 

Does anyone know why?

Thanks!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Some hedgies don't do it very often, and it's nothing to worry about if they don't. If you really want to see her do it, you could try offering her a treat with a strong flavor, like a blackberry.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

They usually will self anoint after smelling or tasting something with a strong odour or taste. Me hedgehogs will lick my hand and then self anoint.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a year old female who hasn't self-anointed in her entire life til i offered some carrots. Guess they love doing that whenever they encounter something new in smell and taste. Kinda messy sometimes and funny too depending on the color of the food you give them lol


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

My hog goes nuts with anointing when I give him sweet potato baby food or hard boiled eggs! It's hysterical to watch but afterwards it can be a huge pain to clean especially if ur hog doesn't like baths lol mine HATES baths, and when he anoints he always gets his visor quills and goes all the way down to his skin! So u can imagine how much fun bath time is after that! Lololol


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Mine does it with chicken, which is really gross. xD She also found an ants nest in the back yard, and started annointing with ants before I stopped her. Ughhh lol.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Nara annoints with dead crickets every.single.time. It really makes her stinky.
When she was on anti-biotics, she would annoint after those--it was probably the banana flavoring.

Seems to me, she annoints if she finds something with a strong taste/smell. 
Usually sweet potato or strawberries will do the trick.
It is hilarious to see them twist trying to reach back!
I hope you see it soon--I think I had Nara quite a while before I saw her annoint.
ML


----------



## SparkleBean (Aug 29, 2013)

Blueberries made my Sprinkles annoint (and purple and sticky) which terrified my family, my mother asked if she could give her some and then freaked out thinking she was dying.


----------

